# are you sure, tho?



## CrystalUwUz

*are you sure, tho? *tam olarak ne anlama geliyor? Anlamsız bir cümle mi?


----------



## alibey71

"Tho", "though"un kısaltılmış hâli, burada ne anlama geldiğini çözebilmemiz için hangi bağlamda kullanıldığını bilmemiz gerekiyor.


----------



## CrystalUwUz

Ben "She doesn't like to dance" gibi birşey söylemiştim karşılık olarak söylediler


----------



## alibey71

"Emin misin?" demiş, ötesinde bir anlamı yok gibi.


----------



## CrystalUwUz

Tamam teşekkürler


----------



## Cagsak

alibey71 said:


> "Emin misin?" demiş, ötesinde bir anlamı yok gibi.



"Gerçi emin misin?" diye de çevirebiliriz bence.


----------



## CrystalUwUz

Aynı soruyu İngilizce de sordum. Yeni nesilin cringe bir alışkanlığı, hiç bir anlamı yok dedi.


----------



## alibey71

Cagsak said:


> "Gerçi emin misin?" diye de çevirebiliriz bence.


"Gerçi emin misin" ne demek hocam? Yani, "emin misin"den tam olarak ne farkı var?


----------



## Cagsak

alibey71 said:


> "Gerçi emin misin" ne demek hocam? Yani, "emin misin"den tam olarak ne farkı var?


Pek bir farkı yok, anlamsız da değil.
"He's not happy with it though." 
Though kelimesini bu şekilde cümle sonunda gerçi anlamı verecek şekilde kullandıklarını biliyorum.


----------



## Cagsak

CrystalUwUz said:


> Aynı soruyu İngilizce de sordum. Yeni nesilin cringe bir alışkanlığı, hiç bir anlamı yok dedi.


Evet şimdi inceledim. Cevaplardan birinde arabam yok gerçi ama 2 bisikletim var diye ingilizce örnek cümle yazmış bir arkadaş.


----------



## mchatin

CrystalUwUz said:


> *are you sure, tho? *tam olarak ne anlama geliyor? Anlamsız bir cümle mi?


"Yine de, emin misin ?" gibi bir anlam çıkardım ben. Emin misin sorusunu vurgulamak için kullanılmış though kelimesinin kısaltması. Ancak misal "She does not like to dance" gibi bir cümleden sonra kullanıldığında kullanan taraf aksini düşünüyorsa "Bence o kadar emin olma" manasına gelecek şekilde kullanmış olabileceğini düşünüyorum. alibey71'in de dediği gibi kullanılan bağlam önemli.


----------



## Rallino

İçeriğe bağlı olarak farklı şekillerde çevrilebilir arkadaşlar. "Gerçi" de olur "yine de" de olur. Verilmek istenen duyguya göre "ki" veya "acaba" da olur.

Ama verilen içerikte "birisinin dans etmek istemediği" belirtilmiş; cevap veren kişi de muhtemelen bunun tersini kanıtlayan bir şey bulmuş (vidyo vs.) ve "are you sure, tho?" demiş. Bu kinayeli bir kullanım ise en uygun çeviri _*Bir daha düşün bakalım*_ olacaktır. En azından ben o durumda öyle derdim. Ama illa orijinale sadık kalınacaksa _emin misin acaba? _olabilir.

Kelime kelime çevirmektense "ben o durumda ne derdim?" diye düşünülerek yaklaşılmalı kanaatindeyim.


----------



## kalamazoo

"though" here is just an intensifier. Are you sure? Are you REALLY sure.


----------

